# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Vai tas ir iespejams?

## Ambed

Dzirdēju ka elfa esot apvienojusies ar argusu,vai ir iespejams pasutit elfas preces caur argusu,jo patīk argusa piegāde un apmaksa  ::  ?

----------


## Ambed

::

----------


## Delfins

wtf?

----------


## Ambed

vai ir iespejams pasūtīt preces no elfa.lv ar argus.lv starpniecību(es maksaju argus.lv un man piegādā argus.lv)

----------


## Vikings

Cik zinu tad Argusā varot pasūtīt detaļas no Elfas. Bet sīkāk uzzini piezvanot uz Argusu un jautājot interesējošo.

----------


## Ambed

> Cik zinu tad Argusā varot pasūtīt detaļas no Elfas. Bet sīkāk uzzini piezvanot uz Argusu un jautājot interesējošo.


 Paldies!

----------


## Vinchi

ELFA nav apvienojusies ar Argus!  :: 
Bet Argus ir ieguvis ELFA kataloga produktu izplatīšanas tiesības.

----------

